# upgrade, pkg and ports



## agm (Aug 4, 2017)

Hi,
I'm after a move and tried to upgrade FreeBSD binaries and some ports. But freebsd-version is 11.1-RELEASE and binaries updated while ports are much newer. I have got 65 lines from `pkg version -l '<'`, for example perl5-5.24.1_1. And here is my proble, I cannot compile /usr/ports/audio/libmatemixer becase of 

```
===>  Configuring for p5-XML-Parser-2.44
env: /usr/local/bin/perl5.24.2: No such file or directory
*** Error code 127
```
How can I downgrade ports to 11.1-RELEASE or upgrade all necessary ports?
Maybe a newcomer question, I have not found the answer.
Thanks, Attila


----------



## agm (Aug 6, 2017)

Upgrade with portmaster is not simple, but otherwise does not matter. I finished with individual make calls and portmaster calls.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Aug 6, 2017)

Try ports/mgmt-synth. You can look for info here and here.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 7, 2017)

agm said:


> But freebsd-version is 11.1-RELEASE and binaries updated while ports are much newer. I have got 65 lines from  pkg version -l '<', for example perl5-5.24.1_1.


FreeBSD 10.0 and higher use the quarterly package by default. Switch to the latest packages.




agm said:


> How can I downgrade ports to 11.1-RELEASE or upgrade all necessary ports?


All versions of FreeBSD use the same ports tree.


----------

